# Auf jeden Fall



## tutyses

hola alguien me puede explicar que significa Auf jeden fall? la escucho muy seguido y no entiendo que es, me dijieron que es como algo ironico cuando pasa algo malo o algo asi pero sigo sin entender

gracias


----------



## marcoszorrilla

El significado que yo conozco es: *En cualquier caso, en todo caso.
*
Espera otras opiniones.


----------



## zullym

Es lo que Marcos dijo, "En cualquier caso," pero literalmente es "En todo caso." que viene a lo mismo.


----------



## aguachirli

También lo puedes traducir como „de eso puedes estar seguro)


Kommst 	du morgen mit ins Kino? (Vienes mañana al cine?)
Auf 	jeden Fall (De eso puedes estar seguro)
 Coloquialmente se podría contestar también „Auf jeden“.


----------



## tutyses

Mm claro eso era lo que yo sabia pero el otro dia un amigo se tropezo y otro amigo dijo Auf jeden fall :S en ese contexto puede significar otra cosa?


----------



## aguachirli

Pues nunca lo había escuchado así. Igual en ese contexto quiere decir algo como "estaba claro". De todas formas, "Fall" significa también "caída", igual van por allí los tiros ...


----------



## zullym

Tutyses,  en ese contexto es completamente diferente, hasta el auf cambia de significado y lo que quiere decir es Por cada caída.......  o Después de cada caída.......   Espera lo bueno después de lo malo, o algo así.

El contexto es todo.


----------



## Spharadi

En el contexto que tú mencionas se trata de un juego de palabras intraducible al castellano y por supuesto el sentido es irónico. La palabra clave en este Wortspiel es "Fall", que como lo ha señalado zullym quiere decir además de "caso" también "caida".  
Es un poco similar al verbo "acaecer" donde la etimologia de "caer" se ha preservado aunque ya no en el significado.


----------

